# Canon IP4000R en réseau ????



## illicoo (21 Mai 2007)

Bonjour toutes et tous,

Un imac intel viens de rejoindre les autres mac de la maison,
j'ai donc essayé de le configurer pour imprimer via Wifi sur la Canon IP4000R,
et la rien a faire !
j'ai refais l'installation des dizaines de fois en suivant les procédures du mode d'emploi,
et cela ne marche toujours pas !

Je suis même allé jusqu'a réinitialisé mon réseau Wifi et la grosse bétise ! plus aucune machine ne peut imprimer !!!!
(cette imprimante est partagé sur un G4, G5, un ibook, un powerbook )
et cela fonctionnait parfaitement avant......

Si vous avez eu un soucis similaire avec du Canon ?

Merci


----------



## maousse (22 Mai 2007)

euh, des soucis avec "du canon", oui
similaire, non


sinon, comment se présente ton réseau ?
C'est quoi le routeur dans tout ça ?
tout le monde est branché en wifi ?
tu n'as pas eu de soucis pour configurer tes autres machines à l'époque ou ce beau canon est arrivé? (c'est strictement identique comme réglage, en toute logique)

as-tu installé la version la plus récente du pilote pour mac intel ? oui ? vérifie quand même sur le site canon.

tu nous dis que tu fais des procédures de mode d'emploi...... à quel moment précis ça coince ? quelle étape ?


----------



## illicoo (22 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,




maousse a dit:


> euh, des soucis avec "du canon", oui
> similaire, non
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheWildman (18 Mai 2008)

bon, je possede aussi cette imprimante que je viens d'installer ce soir sur mon nouvel iMac, je l'utilise sans pb sur mes pc windows en wifi....là, je procède à l'installation du driver puis de la configuration du network utility pour lui dire de l'utiliser en wifi, mais quand je lance un print çà me dit erreur l'imprimante n'est pas branchée, il me cherche l'ip4000r en usb uniquement, pourtant elle est bien paramétrée en wifi :mouais: .....je fais un reboot et je réessaie....


----------



## TheWildman (18 Mai 2008)

même probleme après reboot, pas d'impression via wifi, comment faire , désinstaller l'imprimante, relancer l'installation de l'IP4000, j'ai déjà relancer l'utilitaire de configuration reseau canon, sans résultat....:sleep:


----------



## TheWildman (18 Mai 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheWildman (18 Mai 2008)

j'ai trouvé, dans les parametres systeme / imprimantes , j'ai simplement fait ajouter et dans PLUS D'IMPRIMANTES sous NETWORK j'ai trouvé l'ip4000R que j'ai mise par DEFAUT et le tour est joué


----------



## tit_juju (11 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous !! tout d'abord merci à vous de votre acceuil, je suis tout nouveau sur mac depuis meme pas 4 jours !

Je n'arrivais pas non plus à configurer mon IP4000R en WiFi (alors que sur mon second PC avec Seven je n'avais pas eu de probleme), j'ai fait comme TheWildman dans le message précédent et tout marche nickel, super !!


----------

